# Red Vents?



## Happy_Frogger (Oct 19, 2011)

I was talking to an importer today who said he had red vents. Does this mean they are amazonicus or Iquitos red/ orange vents? They are red w/ black stipes and blue legs. They exported them out of Iquitos. Any thoughts? If I get them I will label them Red vents from late 2011 import but was just curious to see if anyone knew what they really were or any more info on them.


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

frogs that fit that description:
amazonicus
Iquitos orange vents (Two lines, UE & Todd Kelley)
red vents (also Todd Kelley)

hard to say, they all look pretty damn similar. they have some small differences but given the variability of these frogs, I wouldn't recommend trying to sight ID them.


----------



## cbreon (Apr 25, 2005)

Ahhhhh....I thought the only stuff coming out of iquitos was via Mark Pepper, are there others importing from there too? If someone said red vents to me that means amazonicus, but Teddy's right, it could mean multiple things these days...

I would press for more info from that importer, also be careful with imported frogs, some importers do it right, some are just looking to make a fast buck and will sell you disease ridden crap. I lost a 1/3rd of my collection back in ~2003 when I got some diseased yellowbacks and didn't quarantine long enough. Of course the stuff that died was the most expensive I had...live and learn


----------



## Happy_Frogger (Oct 19, 2011)

cbreon said:


> Ahhhhh....I thought the only stuff coming out of iquitos was via Mark Pepper, are there others importing from there too? If someone said red vents to me that means amazonicus, but Teddy's right, it could mean multiple things these days...
> 
> I would press for more info from that importer, also be careful with imported frogs, some importers do it right, some are just looking to make a fast buck and will sell you disease ridden crap. I lost a 1/3rd of my collection back in ~2003 when I got some diseased yellowbacks and didn't quarantine long enough. Of course the stuff that died was the most expensive I had...live and learn


We don't know where they were collected. They have been here in the states for about 1.5 months though. I'm getting 6 I think. If anyone else is interested shoot me a pm


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cbreon (Apr 25, 2005)

I don't quite understand the reason why you would want to buy mystery "red vents" when there are several different morphs readily available with site info from known breeders at very low prices ~$70 each with group discounts.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

cbreon said:


> I don't quite understand the reason why you would want to buy mystery "red vents" when there are several different morphs readily available with site info from known breeders at very low prices ~$70 each with group discounts.


No doubt! Especially when they are wild. Hope you are ready to do a full quarantine and treatments.


----------



## Happy_Frogger (Oct 19, 2011)

My thoughts were to add new bloodline to the hobby. I just found out they were collected around Iquitos so they are indeed Iquitos red/ orange vents. I was able to get pairs of them for $100 for each pair. They have already been treated with panacure but Ill treat them again myself.


----------



## MPepper (Feb 29, 2004)

For what it is worth, Peru does not allow the export of wild collected Dendrobatids.


----------



## Happy_Frogger (Oct 19, 2011)

MPepper said:


> For what it is worth, Peru does not allow the export of wild collected Dendrobatids.


So they are CB?


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

I'm confused. Red lights and sirens should be going off in your head. The seller has little to no idea what locality, what morph, if they are even wild or captive bred?


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

tclipse said:


> frogs that fit that description:
> amazonicus
> Iquitos orange vents (Two lines, UE & Todd Kelley)
> red vents (also Todd Kelley)
> ...


I forgot, UE blackwater also.


----------



## Happy_Frogger (Oct 19, 2011)

Pumilo said:


> I'm confused. Red lights and sirens should be going off in your head. The seller has little to no idea what locality, what morph, if they are even wild or captive bred?


The seller imported them from Peru. According to Mark P they cant be wild caught, so they must be F1s. I did find out that they are Iquitos vents this evening. They were collected around Iquitos, Peru.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

How can they be "collected around Iquitos, Peru" and F1's at the same time?
There are NO "must be's" in the hobby. If your seller cannot give you the information that you are asking us for, then you need to keep these separate from any other line. They should never be mixed with anything else in the hobby.
Now Mark Pepper can correct me if I'm wrong, but I think that his post was simply saying that either A) the information you have from your seller is suspect at best, or just plain wrong, possibly made up to get a sale, OR, B) These frogs are illegally smuggled.
I don't understand why he would be pointing out that they have been treated with Panacure, if they are captive raised.
The information that he is feeding you does not add up.


----------



## Happy_Frogger (Oct 19, 2011)

Pumilo said:


> How can they be "collected around Iquitos, Peru" and F1's at the same time?
> There are NO "must be's" in the hobby. If your seller cannot give you the information that you are asking us for, then you need to keep these separate from any other line. They should never be mixed with anything else in the hobby.
> Now Mark Pepper can correct me if I'm wrong, but I think that his post was simply saying that either A) the information you have from your seller is suspect at best, or just plain wrong, possibly made up to get a sale, OR, B) These frogs are illegally smuggled.
> I don't understand why he would be pointing out that they have been treated with Panacure, if they are captive raised.
> The information that he is feeding you does not add up.


Ok, let me be clear here since I guess I wasnt. I have no intentions on mixing the frogs with any other line!!! I was just trying to gather more info on these guys to figure out if anyone else knew anything, that was all. Thank you for all the help and sorry for opening a can of worms here. Oh, frogs do have paperwork with them!


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Happy_Frogger said:


> Ok, let me be clear here since I guess I wasnt. I have no intentions on mixing the frogs with any other line!!! I was just trying to gather more info on these guys to figure out if anyone else knew anything, that was all. Thank you for all the help and sorry for opening a can of worms here. Oh, frogs do have paperwork with them!


You put forth a question asking for more information on these frogs. My apologies for attempting to give you an answer that YOU ASKED FOR. No need to get belligerent.


----------



## cbreon (Apr 25, 2005)

Happy_Frogger said:


> Ok, let me be clear here since I guess I wasnt. I have no intentions on mixing the frogs with any other line!!! I was just trying to gather more info on these guys to figure out if anyone else knew anything, that was all. Thank you for all the help and sorry for opening a can of worms here. Oh, frogs do have paperwork with them!


I think the people responding are people who have been doing this for a while and some that have had bad experiences in the past. There are a lot of things that sound like straight bs about this deal. There is a reason that they are selling these "pairs" for $100 each and it isn't b/c they think you're a nice guy...I'm not attacking you, just trying to help and I've said my piece. Good luck


----------



## Josh_Bahr (Oct 17, 2011)

Happy_Frogger said:


> Oh, frogs do have paperwork with them!


What kind of paperwork are they coming with? The "importer" guaranteeing that they're "red vents"? Starting a new bloodline from a couple individuals with no reliable morph/locality/importation data isn't really going to add up to much. Not to mention that at $100/pair, they were probably smuggled, or are actually CB and the seller is hoping to make a few bucks by saying they're a 'new line'.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Josh_Bahr said:


> What kind of paperwork are they coming with? The "importer" guaranteeing that they're "red vents"? Starting a new bloodline from a couple individuals with no reliable morph/locality/importation data isn't really going to add up to much. Not to mention that at $100/pair, they were probably smuggled, or are actually CB and the seller is hoping to make a few bucks by saying they're a 'new line'.


Good point. They cannot possibly have paperwork if they are wild collected as it is illegal. If they are Captive Bred they would not have any paperwork.


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

I am sure Chris, I mean Happy frogger knows what they are...This thread is part of the deception....


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Mm Hmm, but we have to make sure everybody knows that this stinks to high heaven. A couple good friends of mine had money stolen from them in...a similar deal from a different DB username. It doesn't matter who. I just want people to know that these frogs and this deal, should be considered...suspect at best.


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

I have a breeding colony of Atelopus zeteki if anyone is interested.

Richard.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Woodsman said:


> I have a breeding colony of Atelopus zeteki if anyone is interested.
> 
> Richard.


Can I just send you all of my money right now and you can ship them whenever you get around to it?


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

Hey Chris, it's good to have you back on DB. How's the online store doing?


Happy_Frogger said:


> I was talking to an importer today who said he had red vents. Does this mean they are amazonicus or Iquitos red/ orange vents? They are red w/ black stipes and blue legs. They exported them out of Iquitos. Any thoughts? If I get them I will label them Red vents from late 2011 import but was just curious to see if anyone knew what they really were or any more info on them.


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

Woodsman said:


> I have a breeding colony of Atelopus zeteki if anyone is interested.
> 
> Richard.


I'll trade you for my proven bufo periglenes, you ship first. also have some dodo and carrier pigeon hatchlings, but have to sell these brontosaurs first as they are blocking the hallway.


----------



## botanyboy03 (Apr 18, 2009)

Pumilo said:


> Can I just send you all of my money right now and you can ship them whenever you get around to it?


Yeah that sounds like a plan. They can also be hand delivered to you if you want, eventually.


----------

